# Compras por eBay [Tutorial]



## Ratmayor (Ene 20, 2011)

Creo este tutorial ante la necesita de importar componentes de calidad y a un bajo precio y espero que les guste.

Antes que nada nos es necesario tener una tarjeta de credito y que esta esté homologada para comprar con divisas extrangeras, cada país tienes sus normas para este procedimiento, asi que homitiré este paso de forma tal que los miembros de esta comunidad aporten este método según su país de origen.

Si ya tenemos una tarjeta de credito lista para trabajar con divisas extrangeras (Dólares) lo primero que debemos hacer es crear una cuenta en PayPal. 

Al hacer clic en "Registrarse ahora" en la pagina principal, redigirá a la pagina que pueden ver a continuación:​ 
​ 
Luego de esto, selecionamos nuestro país de oringen y escogemos la opción "Individual" ya que la opción empresarial aunque da cierto beneficios, jamas los llegaremos a utilizar, ademas eso, las comisiones son mas altas en caso de que se nos ocurriera la genial idea de vender cosas por eBay.

El siguiente paso es ingresar nuestros datos, está demás decir que debemos ingresar datos verdaderos, preferiblemente ingresamos la dirección a donde nos llega la facturación de la tarjeta de crédito.

Al final de la pagina les aparecerá el campo para ingresar los datos de la tarjeta de crédito. Se recomienda que cuando se esten ingresando esos datos, no los hagan desde equipos publicos por medidas de seguridad.

​ 
Acto seguido, nos llegará una notificación a nuestro correo electrónico indicando que el registro fue realizado con exito y que debemos vincular la tarjeta de crédito.​ 
​ 
Esto se hace como medida de seguridad y confirmar que la tarjeta pertenece a este usuario.​ 
Al hacer clic en "Vincular tarjeta" la pagina les pedirá que ingresen 2 preguntas de seguridad en caso olvidar la contraseña. Luego de esto es posible que el sistema le pida reingresar los datos de su tarjeta de crédito.​ 
Al concluir, el sistema le pedirá que confirme su tarjeta de crédito, esto es muy facil, aunque talvez sea algo engorroso ya que algunos bancos no muestran el estado de cuenta de la tarjeta en tiempo real, sino que deben esperar algunos dias...​ 
PayPal hara un movimiento de US $2 a su cuenta usando su tarjeta de credito y en el movimiento aparecerá un código de 4 digitos los cuales debemos ingresar en la pagina de PayPal.​ 
​ 
*NOTA: *Aunque este paso es omitible se recomienda hacerlo, ya que muchos vendedores de eBay exigen usar cuentas verificadas. Terminado este paso, ya estamos listos para registrarnos en eBay.​ 
Ya registrandonos en eBay, debemos colocar nuestra dirección real, la dirección de las empresas courier va mucho despues. De lo contrario causarán un error en el sistema porque su tarjeta de credito no coincide con la dirección que están colocando y le impedira suscribirse.​ 
Al terminar eso, confirmamos la cuenta eBay desde el correo electrónico que nos llego al finalizar el registro.​ 
​ 
Al terminar este paso nos registramos en una empresa courier que nos de una dirección fisica en USA y asi nos traiga los productos que deseemos comprar.​ 

Hoy en dia existen muchas empresas que ofrecen este servicio, por ejemplo: Mail, Boxes & Etc. TransExpress, DHL, entre las mas conocidas. La escogencia entre esas empreasa dependerá de sus necesidades.

*Mail, Boxes & Etc.*​

Ventaja: Rapido y Excelente para importar objetos que no pasen de 1kg y trabajan con la moneda nacional de su respectivo país. 
Desventaja: Si por error traen algo pesado por esta vía les va a doler en el bolsillo.​
*TransExpress.*

Ventaja: Rapido y se pueden traer cosas pesadas ya que los costos son bajos. 
Desventajas: Cobran en dólares, y en paises en los que las divisas son limitadas, esto puede ser un inconveniente.​
*DHL.*

Ventaja: Se pueden traer cosas pesadas, los costos no son tan altos y trabajan con la moneda nacional de su respectivo país. 
Desventaja: Muy lento para los envios, podrian tardar meses en llegar. No recomendable para traer cosas livianas, ya que si les llega algo de 1g igual les cobraran 1kg.​Yo por lo general uso 2 empresas segun sea conveniente, queda de ustedes escoger la que mas se adapte a sus necesidades.

Despues de haberse registrado en la empresa courier de su agradado (Y si todavia no se han ido por lo largo que es este tutorial) procedemos a ingresar la dirección que nos dio la empresa. Para esto ingresamos en nuestra cuenta de eBay y luego hacemos clic en el enlace "My eBay" y luego acercamos el cursor a la pestaña "Account" y despues clic en Address, tal como se muestra en la imagen:​ 
​ 

y Luego se nos abrirá esta nueva ventana en la que modificaremos la dirección de entrega de productos. Los primero que debemos hacer al entrar a ingresar los datos que nos dio el courier es vincular la dirección con nuestra cuenta paypal.​ 
​ 
Esto nos pedirá los datos que ingresamos en PayPal. Podemos agregar cuantas direcciones querramos. Otro dato interesante es que si un vendedor se niega a vendernos porque no estamos en USA, despues de que estamos registrados podemos colocar la direccion del courier en la direccion principal y problema arreglado.​ 
Despues de realizados todos estos pasos al fin nos podemos dignar a comprar!  (espero no esten aburridos hasta este punto).​ 
Para comprar es muy facil, mas si tienen experiencia en Mercado Libre, la cosa diverge a la hora de pagar el producto y este será el proximo paso.​ 
Luego de haber encontrado nuestro componente raro soñado  procedemos a comprarlo haciendo clic en "Buy ir now":​ 
​ 
Normalmente, estos se venden por lotes como se muestra en el ejemplo, si hago clic, automaticamente estoy comprando 15 IR2153, ahora si en Quantity coloco 2, me llegaran 30 de estos integrados. Al hacer esto nos saldrá un mensaje felicitandonos por comprar el producto y hacemos clic en "Pay Now".​ 
​ 
Despues de esto, la pagina nos pedirá que confirmemos el producto y luego hacemos clic en "Commit to buy".​​ 

Luego, el sistema nos pedirá que iniciemos sesión con nuestra cuenta PayPal para así realizar el pago.​ 
​ 
Al iniciar, nos saldrá una ventana con el producto, la dirección a la que lo van a enviar y el ultimo paso, hacer clic en "Continue" para aceptar los cargos​ 
​ 
Y ya lo que nos queda es esperar a que nos llegue nuestro producto ​ 
*NOTA:* En algunos casos, puede que despues de este paso nos salga un boton que diga "Pay now with PayPal" hacemos clic alli y ese si será el ultimo paso.​ 
Espero que les haya gustado este tutorial, cualquier otra inquietud que tengan, no duden en preguntar. Saludos...​


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 20, 2011)

Excelente aporte Ratmayor! A veces hay buenas ofertas allá que no pueden pasar desapercibidas...
Bueno, solo faltaría la tarjeta de crédito. Pero ya se quien la puede "Prestar" 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 20, 2011)

Excelente tutorial RatM!!! Gracias!!

Tengo el mismo problema que Tacato... La tarjeta de crédito.. Mmhh... estamos al horno.
Voy a ver como soluciono ese problema.

Muchas gracias por el tuto.
Saludos!!


----------



## electroconico (Ene 20, 2011)

Les comento que no es necesario la tarjeta de crédito , con que sea de débito(ahorros) y tenga mastercard o visa.Generalmente traen mastercard y esa la aceptan para casi cualquier pago.

Yo estoy en México , hice los pasos para activar mi tarjeta como lo describio el compañero.Viene el código en el estado de cuenta,se ingresan los digitos , los 2 dolares se reembolsan a la cuenta y queda listo.

Mi experiencia ebay

Compre con los chinitos  solo unos cables y llegaron , compre unos circuitos integrados en EU y también llegaron, aquí algo muy bueno del paypal , compre unos relevadores ($15 dolaritos) *nunca* llegaron , me contacte con el vendedor a los 30 días de la compra,quedamos de darle 1 semana más sino me reenviaba el producto o rembolsaba , pues paso la semana y me reembolso el 100%.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2012)

hola disculpen que levante al dormido pero vengo con unas preguntas:

en Argentina hoy dia saben como esta al cosa ??? 
con la entrada de productos por este tipo de compras ??
y la otra pregunta: saben como es la cosa para depositar dinero ??
por que se supone que tengo que tener plata en una cuenta para comprar, y esa plata deben ser dolares.
tienen idea como se hace ?? hoy dia ?
si voy al banco y pido abrir una cuenta con tarjeta de credito o mastercard o lo que sea , en dolares, y les pido :
bueno, quiero que me depositen 200 dolares en la cuenta .
que em dice el banco ?? 
yo voy con pesos .
que me dice ?? que le pida permiso a moreno ??
o que vaya acomprarlos a el mercado negro ??¿
o me los cobran el precio oficial ?=?? 

o por ahora no se puede hacer nada en Argentina con esto de comprar en ebay ??


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola Fernando, te cuento que este último mes hice cinco compras al exterior. No fue un monto muy alto, cerca de los 300 pesos en total de todas las compras.
Ya tres de los paquetes me llegaron a casa sin problemas con la aduana, de uno tengo un aviso de que vaya a la aduana a retirarlo (en la semana si puedo voy a ver qué me dicen, pero no debería pasar de pagar el %50 de impuestos con lo que estoy de acuerdo), y del último segun la página de correo argentino ya está en el correo local y mañana debería llegar. Así que de 5, solo uno quedó retenido en la aduana.

Con el tema del pago en dolares, te cuento como tengo yo.
Tengo una VISA en pesos argentinos, que era para uso en el mercosur y con una llamada a visa me la habilitaron internacionalmente (te mandan una nueva a la semana, la vieja no sirve más). Esa tarjeta la registré en paypal sin problemas.
Al momento de una compra, paypal retira el equivalente en dolares, en pesos de tu tarjeta, y ELLOS hacen la conversión a dólares, por eso es que no hay ningún problema en usar paypal para comprar con dolares, ya que vos siempre pagás con pesos en realidad. El cambio obviamente es el oficial.

Te recomiendo si podés darle una oportunidad a esto de las compras al exterior ya que los precios que se consiguen son inigualables, además de que coneguís cualquier cosa que aca no se consigue.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2012)

huy, mil gracias por respoder, voy a ver de comenzar el tema de la tarjeta.
una cosa que me intereso mucho fijate que es unas placas que tienen reles, para usar como salidas de arduino arm y esos .
lo que me aprecio interesante es que un rele sale tipo un dolar.
pues bien, la placa armada con borneras y el rele incluido sale casi lo mismo , un dolar por rele.
hay de 1 de 2 de 4 de 8 .
y encima con el dolar oficial .....
por favor, cuando haya s ido a la aduana , pone como fue la cosa y donde es en tu zona el domicilio de la aduana .

huy, mil gracias por respoder, voy a ver de comenzar el tema de la tarjeta.
una cosa que me intereso mucho fijate que es unas placas que tienen reles, para usar como salidas de arduino arm y esos .
lo que me aprecio interesante es que un rele sale tipo un dolar.
pues bien, la placa armada con borneras y el rele incluido sale casi lo mismo , un dolar por rele.
hay de 1 de 2 de 4 de 8 .
y encima con el dolar oficial .....
por favor, cuando haya s ido a la aduana , pone como fue la cosa y donde es en tu zona el domicilio de la aduana .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 9, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> huy, mil gracias por respoder, voy a ver de comenzar el tema de la tarjeta.
> una cosa que me intereso mucho fijate que es unas placas que tienen reles, para usar como salidas de arduino arm y esos .
> lo que me aprecio interesante es que un rele sale tipo un dolar.
> pues bien, la placa armada con borneras y el rele incluido sale casi lo mismo , un dolar por rele.
> ...



El truco es tratar de no superar los u$d 25, ya que dentro de ese monto la aduana no puede pararte el pedido, pero si te pasas de ese momento ya es una lotería.

Si por ej. comprás algo de u$d 45 y te lo para la aduana, te puede pasar dos cosas:

- Tengas que pagar el equivalente de lo que te saldría acá (según la aduana) menos u$d 25 y de eso el 50%.
- Simplemente pagás el 50% de exceso, osea u$d 45-u$d 25=u$d20 y de eso el 50% u$d10

En cualquier caso, una vez que te paran algo en la aduana y esto supera los u$d25, durante 1 año no tenés más esos u$d 25 a tu favor.

Esto es así en Argentina.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 9, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Esto es así en Argentina.


En Venezuela el truco es no exceder los US$100,00. El caso no es la retención (Aunque a veces esas cosas se desaparecen magicamente en la aduana :enfadado, pero despues de los US$100,00 comienzan a cobrar impuestos por nacionalización y otro montón de enseres que no recuerdo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 9, 2012)

En Colombia tenemos un muy buen incentivo al usar la red postal oficial (4-72) en envíos desde EE.UU.: los paquetes que pesen menos de 2000 gramos y sean declarados en menos de USD $2000 están exentos de impuestos. Solo se paga el costo del envío y el seguro (si se declara por mas de USD $100).

En Ebay no he hecho ninguna compra ya que todo lo que me interesa lo venden en Asia, y conozco casos de cobros excesivos por "manejo aduanero", fuera de los impuestos propios articulo. Prefiero quedarme con las ganas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2012)

yo voy a ver si convenzo a algun familiar que sabe ingles y me de una manito , y ver eso de el banco.
si veo que anda entonces al cosas es que entren continuamente cosa de menos de 25 dolares.

y diganme una cosa , en el paquete que es lo que lso de la aduana ven ??
el nombre de la persona ?? 
por que si pido muchas cosas pero en distintos pedidos no quiero que se acostumbren a mi nombre, asi que si eso es lo que se ve en el paquete , pues tengo familiares.
o si es la direccion , idem .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2012)

en la pagina del banco provincia tiene una pestaña para comprar divisas,la toque y funciona,pero no se si luego te los entregen,digo para pagar los obamas en ebay


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 9, 2012)

Fernando. A veces tardan mucho para llegar. Ahora mismo estoy esperando un pedido de leds que hice a China. Pero hasta ahora siemprehan llegado. PayPal te hace el descuento directo al instante de tu tarjeta y el último me lo hicieron a $ 4,65. Siempre te recargan algunos centavos, pero ves que no es mucho.
No sé a partir de ahora que se puso mas fea la cosa, pero la ventaja es que Pay Pal te cobra en pesos directamente porque ya tiene sucursal en Argentina.
Te cuento que yo saqué una tarjeta recargable, de Visa en el banco Francés. Entonces pongo mas o menos la plata que voy a gastar, un poco mas por las dudas. Así no tienen acceso a mis cuentas reales.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 9, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> yo voy a ver si convenzo a algun familiar que sabe ingles y me de una manito , y ver eso de el banco.
> si veo que anda entonces al cosas es que entren continuamente cosa de menos de 25 dolares.
> 
> y diganme una cosa , en el paquete que es lo que lso de la aduana ven ??
> ...



Resumiendo lo que necesitas hacer para comprar:

1- Registrarte en pay-pal, es importante que pongas bien tus dato (dirección, código postal, etc).

2- Registrar tu tarjeta en pay-pal (hasta donde se, deberá ser Visa-Master-American y alguna que otra de las más conocidas a nivel mundial, por ej. la tarjeta Naranja no te serviría).

3- Registrarte en ebay.

Con eso ya estás listo.

Bien, ahora cuando te metés en ebay y buscás lo que querés:

1- Tenés que ver si te lo envían o no a tu país y a que precio. En muchas de las publicaciones, el precio directamente está sobre el envío y no sobre el producto, una forma de "engañar" a las aduanas, el problema es que en algunos paises (como Argentina), toman ese precio de envío como si fuera el precio final del producto (ej. si compras algo que sale u$d20 y el envío te sale u$d10, para la aduana el producto sale u$d30).

2- Una vez comprado el producto vía ebay, tenés que pagarlo, eso lo haces mediante pay-pal

3- Ya pagado, te llegan un par de mails, uno de ebay que dice que compraste algo, otro de pay-pal avisandote que hiciste un pago y ya se acreditó. Luego de un tiempo (un par de días) te llega otro mail de ebay avisandote que el vendedor ya te envío lo que compraste.

4- A partir de acá, el paquete puede demorarte entre 20 a 40 días (es muy variable). Dependiendo del servicio de envío (muchas veces podés elegir cual), te dan un Nº que se llama "tracking", que sirve para ver en donde está tu paquete (normalmente este servicio sale unos morlacos más).

5- Acá pueden pasar 3 cosas:

- Llegó el paquete a tu casa, significa que pasó sin problemas la aduana y por lo tanto *NO* quedaste registrado en ningún lado (esto es Argentina). Es importante que haya alguien en tu casa o edificio para recibirlo, sino es posible que te dejen una notificación.

- Llegó un aviso del cartero notificandote que tenés parado un paquete en aduana, puede que tengas que ir a la aduana o al correo a pagar el exceso. En este caso *SI* quedás registrado y durante un año se supone que no tenés más el beneficio de los u$d 25, osea que a partir de ahora es una lotería (esto es Argentina).

- No llegó nada de nada. En ese caso, vía ebay te comunicás con el comprador y le avisas de la situación, en un caso normal te devuelve la plata vía pay-pal (en tu cuenta de pay-pal queda un crédito a tu favor). En una posible situación conflictiva, te comunicás con pay-pal quejandote del problema y este se encarga de solucionarlo (en teoría).

Como experiencia en compras electrónicas:

- LCD típico para uC de 16x2 caracteres, salen 2 mangos comparado con lo que cuesta acá (Argentina).

- uC, por ej. los AVR te los regalan yo pedí 5 Atmega16 por solo u$d 9, acá la última vez que pregunte costaban $45 c/u (hará 1 año).

- Conseguís cosas que acá no, por ej. necesitaba de una tensión de referencia tipo el lm385 pero con mucho menor error y acá no conseguí lo que buscaba y encima a precios muy altos, termine comprando un AD586k a buen precio y resultó mucho mejor.

- Kit de uC, en mi caso un ARM, conseguís muy buenos precios.

Respecto a problemas con el envío, solo tuve 2 y en los dos casos el vendedor me devolvió sin problemas el dinero.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 9, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Respecto a problemas con el envío, solo tuve 2 y en los dos casos el vendedor me devolvió sin problemas el dinero.


Respecto a eso, compré en diciembre un disipador de calor, pero como lo pedi casi el 23, el vendedor no me lo envió sino hasta enero, en enero el vendedor muy apenado me dijo que lo disculpara, que por las fiestas, no pudo enviar el artículo y como disculpa, me envio el disipador y me devolvio el dinero.

Y el otro que me pasó un caso en el que la empresa de envios le informó al vendedor que el paquete se había perdido, cosa que me luego me comentó a mi. Para resolver el problema el vendedor me envio lo que pedí nuevamente, y a los días llegaron los 2 paquetes  le comenté al vendedor y me dijo que lo tomara como un regalo de disculpas


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 10, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> yo voy a ver si convenzo a algun familiar que sabe ingles y me de una manito , y ver eso de el banco.
> si veo que anda entonces al cosas es que entren continuamente cosa de menos de 25 dolares.
> 
> y diganme una cosa , en el paquete que es lo que lso de la aduana ven ??
> ...


Los de la aduana no miran nada si no lo paran. Si lo paran pueden o no abrirlo para revisarlo (siempre que vos vayas a buscarlo, lo abren delante tuyo). Si pasan 30 días de emitido el aviso de aduana, se devuelve al remitente.
No te preocupes que con la CANTIDAD de envíos que llegan todos los días, dudo muchísimo que se acostumbren a tu nombre 
Tené en cuenta de que si el envío no está a tu nombre, el titular del envío (se dice así?) tiene que atorizarte ante un escribano o en el correo local (gratis) para que vayas vos (u otra persona) a retirarlo a la aduana. Eso se hace con el mismo papel que te mandan del aviso los de la aduana.
Mi aduana está en Campana (Bs As), ya que yo estoy en Mercedes (Bs As). No me acuerdo la página, pero hay una donde dice qué aduana corresponde a qué ciudad.
Hoy no fui porque me quedé dormido, espero mañana despertarme 




Andres Cuenca dijo:


> En Colombia tenemos un muy buen incentivo al usar la red postal oficial (4-72) en envíos desde EE.UU.: los paquetes que pesen menos de 2000 gramos y sean declarados en menos de USD $2000 están exentos de impuestos. Solo se paga el costo del envío y el seguro (si se declara por mas de USD $100).
> Saludos.




Ojala acá fuese así!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2012)

electroconico dijo:


> Les comento que no es necesario la tarjeta de crédito , con que sea de débito(ahorros) y tenga mastercard o visa.Generalmente traen mastercard y esa la aceptan para casi cualquier pago.
> 
> .



hola, alguien me puede confirmar esto ??
yo estuve hoy en el banco y me dice el asesor que segun cree no sirve este medio.
si tarjeta de credito .
pero la tarjeta de credito tiene un tope muy alto y no quiero encontrarme con una sorpresa.

les hago una consulta:
como hacen si tienen tarjeta de credito para estar tranquilos ?? que no les aparecera un gasto de mil dolares fantasma y luego tendran que andar haciendo denuncias y lio ??
para mi lso bancos y demas son cueva de estafadores, por eso siempre fui muy reticente y encima con esto de tarjeta de credito y encima (sobre encima) estare pasando los datos a no se quien y por internet..........

en fin........ 
es seguro el mecanismo de ebay ??? 
y eso de paypal ??? vale la pena anotarse ?? o hay que anotarse si o si para pagar ?? 

yo, de nuevo les digo, ya encargue una de credito , pero con este asunto soy bastante inexperto


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 20, 2012)

Bueno, la cuestion de gastos fantasma los controlas desde PayPal, PayPal es una herramienta para hacer pagos seguros desde tu tarjeta de credito sin develar los datos de esta. En tu estado de cuenta puedes apreciar los movimientos de que compraste, cuanto fue el monto y a quien se lo pagaste.

Comprar por eBay es seguro, pero siempre debes tener sentido común y mirar la calificación del vendedor, yo siempre procuro comprarle a personas que tienen altas calificaciones de ventas.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2012)

ahh.. a ver si entiendo :
los datos de mi tarjeta y la compra que hago se los doy a paypal , No al vendedor .
paypal gestiona la transaccion .
es asi ??


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ahh.. a ver si entiendo :
> los datos de mi tarjeta y la compra que hago se los doy a paypal , No al vendedor .
> paypal gestiona la transaccion .
> es asi ??


Ver el archivo adjunto 76569
Satamente ​


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2012)

que grande !!!! eso me deja mas tranquilo.
yo en verdad soy un cavernicola con esto de los bancos y demas.
mil gracias.
apenas haga mi primer compra les aviso, pero miren, les mostrare un ejemplo de por que me interesa:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-5V-2-Ch...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f17f38bee#ht_4031wt_952


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-425239813-modulos-de-2-relay-5v-aislado-opticamente-ideal-arduino-_JM_

hay diferencia ?? no


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2012)

Si, la diferencia es bastante, otra cosa, ya contactaste a que empresa courier vas a contratar?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2012)

no, nad aaun , espero primero la tarjeta de credito de el banco, que en realidad es una extension de la cuenta de mi señora.
a mi no me dan cuenta, no se por que sera...

que es eso de la empresa de currier?? que es eso ?? que me recomendas ???


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> no, nad aaun , espero primero la tarjeta de credito de el banco, que en realidad es una extension de la cuenta de mi señora.
> a mi no me dan cuenta, no se por que sera...


Muy facil ché, es que sos pobre 



fernandob dijo:


> que es eso de la empresa de currier?? que es eso ?? que me recomendas ???


Son empresas que te dan una dirección en estados unidos, eso es porque a muchos vendedores no les gusta enviar cosas a latino america  al principio del post hablo de las ventajas y desventajas de las mas conocidas...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Muy facil ché, es que sos pobre



es que ser pobre no deberia ser iun impedimento, si ser deshonesto.
si puedo pagar 100 U$ , pues que eso me den de credito 
y si puedo pagar 1000 que eso me den .

trabajo por mi cuenta, digamos que no estoy mucho en el sistema bancario., no tengo recibo de sueldo y siempre esquive los bancos.
cuando yo necesito uno me dan mil vueltas, pero lo gracioso es que cada tanto me llaman para ofrecerme esto y aquello por telefono (los saco cagando) .
y encima queria yo la tarjeta con POCO  limite.
se supone que una tarjeta de credito tiene como 2 mil dolares mensuales de credito y calculo que las vueltas son por si los queres jorobar.
pues yo queria que tenga un limite de 200 dolares solo.
y resulta que no ........

en fin.
a mi no me van a usar.
los bancos..........que decir.........ya han cagado a medio mundo ayer y al otro medio mundo anteayer.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> trabajo por mi cuenta, digamos que no estoy mucho en el sistema bancario., no tengo recibo de sueldo y siempre esquive los bancos.


Aquí no ponen muchos peros, pero si te piden una constancia de ingresos avalada por un contador publico, que certifique que trabajas por tu cuenta.


fernandob dijo:


> se supone que una tarjeta de credito tiene como 2 mil dolares mensuales de credito








Ojala aquí nos dejaran manejar esa cantidad de dólares, aquí estamos limitados a US$400 al año


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

no parece a juzgar por la famosa valija del antonini wilson ¡¡¡


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> que grande !!!! eso me deja mas tranquilo.
> yo en verdad soy un cavernicola con esto de los bancos y demas.
> mil gracias.
> apenas haga mi primer compra les aviso, pero miren, les mostrare un ejemplo de por que me interesa:
> ...



Vas a encontrar mucho de eso... 

Apurate ... antes que nos cierren las fronteras!!!


----------



## tiago (Jul 23, 2012)

Un par de apuntes:

Yo llevo trabajando en Ebay y pagando a traves de Paypal con Mastercard, varios años.
Hay que fijarse en el Fedback del vendedor, yo no le compro a nadie por debajo de un 99,2 - 99,3 %
de porcentaje positivo, o te colarán imitaciones. (aún así te pueden caer). Que ya me ha pasado con unos LM350T y otras cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 27, 2012)

Ahh me olvidé de contar mi experiencia con la aduana.

Llegué, hice fila, y como a los 15 minutos me llamaron. Abrieron el paquete, me preguntaron que era (le dije que eran unas pabadas), me preguntaron cuánto me había salido, le dije que 22usd (mentira, me salió más, pero en el sobre estaba declarado por 8usd asique era creible), y me dijeron que no pagaba nada, y me dejaron ir con el paquete. Fue todo muy rápido por suerte  Ni siquiera tuve que pagar por haber esperado 28 días para retirar el paquete (y normalmente hay que pagar los días extra).

Yo ahora tengo la mira puesta en esto: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gy560-50MHz...075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4a9f74aa83

Es un frecuencimetro portatil de 50MHz a 2.4Ghz, cuesta 20 dolares con envio y todo  En mercadolibre cuesta 200$.
Igual voy a esperar a comprar varias cosas el mismo día, porque si me para la aduana más de una cosa, hago el mismo viaje para las dos cosas...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> Igual voy a esperar a comprar varias cosas el mismo día, porque si me para la aduana más de una cosa, hago el mismo viaje para las dos cosas...



te es conveniente esa politica ??? 
por que si te para al aduana por muchas cosas 
op mejor dicho:

si ven que traes muchas cosas ahi si te las paran por exceder el limite.
y si vas el dia zxx y son muchas cosas no habra verso que valga.

diria por lo que intuyo que es un juego ........ pero te parece lo mejor hacer asi ?? 
y no hacer varios pedidos separaditos .


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 27, 2012)

Fernando, la verdad no me importa pagar el %50 de impuestos, sigue siendo más barato comprar así igualmente.

Pero campana me queda muy lejos, ya de nafta gasto 100$ y tengo 3hs entre que voy, hago el tramite y vuelvo. Por eso prefiero hacer todo un mismo día


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2012)

ha.........la miercoles............lejos lejos.........no hay una aduana a la vuelta de cada uno ??

o mas en serio: si no podes ir ?? 
que pasa ?? 
no podes "aceptar" de una ese 50% y que te lo despachen por correo ??? 
tienen que verte la cara si o si ??

ALGUIEN SABE  DE CAPITAL FEDERAL  !!!!!!!!!!! donde es ???? 
yo estoy cerca de once, si es "aduana" alli en el bajo, retiro o por ahi .vaya y pase .
pero si es en ezeiza...............perdi 
no voy ni loco .
no habia meditado eso mucho ........


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 28, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ha.........la miercoles............lejos lejos.........no hay una aduana a la vuelta de cada uno ??
> 
> o mas en serio: si no podes ir ??
> que pasa ??
> ...


Según Cacho, me comentó que debes ir personalmente si te retienen algo en la aduana...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2012)

donde es la aduana de capital federal ?? 
retiro o ezeiza ???


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 28, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> donde es la aduana de capital federal ??
> retiro o ezeiza ???


Si no me equivoco es en la capital federal...


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 31, 2012)

Fernando acá tenés un listado de las aduanas de la provincia de buenos aires y a dónde corresponden cada una: http://www.afip.gob.ar/aduana/dependenciasAduaneras/dependencias.asp?aduana=01
Para otras provincias se pueden fijar acá: http://www.intertournet.com.ar/aduana/aduanas_argentinas.htm

No sé qué tan completa estarán esas listas.




fernandob dijo:


> o mas en serio: si no podes ir ??
> que pasa ??
> no podes "aceptar" de una ese 50% y que te lo despachen por correo ???
> tienen que verte la cara si o si ??


Si no podes ir, a los 30 días devuelven el paquete al remitente.
Según entendí en lo que decía la carta que me llegó, se puede aceptar el 50% y hacer que el correo te traiga el paquete y te cobre, pero en el correo me dijeron que no, que tenía que ir a campana si o si.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2012)

ya tengo la tarjeta  para mi es como para un vampiro ver la luz, por que odio a lso bancos.
pero despacito.

ahora esperare a una amiga que me ayude con eso de pay pal, que sabe ingles .





y luego a la pileta, ya vi un microscopio USB  que


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 27, 2012)

paciencia entonces ¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 27, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ya tengo la tarjeta  para mi es como para un vampiro ver la luz, por que odio a lso bancos.
> pero despacito.
> 
> ahora esperare a una amiga que me ayude con eso de pay pal, que sabe ingleshttp://fernetmania.com.ar/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/homer-baba.png


Pero PayPal es en español!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 27, 2012)

pero no somos españoles


----------



## capitanp (Ago 27, 2012)

Fíjate que si el paquete pesa menos de 1Kgm es muy probable que no se quede en la aduana y estate atento al seguimiento porque si te llega y no estas te dejan un papel para ir a buscarlo y ahí tenes que pagar y apúrate porque también te cobran la estadía en el deposito


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2012)

lo encargo que venga atado con  globos de helio 



Ratmayor dijo:


> Pero PayPal es en español!



siempre hay algo en ingles, sino ..........lo busco .


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 27, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ...y luego a la pileta, ya vi un microscopio USB  que :babear:



Te recomiendo este:

http://www.pandawill.com/multifunctional-portable-usb-microscope-pen-style-b005-p53799.html






Lo compré hace unas semanas y va de lujo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2012)

ese con forma de tubo lo vi, como una especie de endoscopio sirve para meterse en lugares dificiles, luego le habia echado un ojo a uno de 400 y queria ver si encontraba de mas.

lo que me asombra es como se abren las posibilidades, cosas que aca por desgrcia no tenemos la tecnologia , pero con estas paginas estan a el alcance .

la idea es primero probar con cosas muy chicas, para ver si llegan, aunque hay un par de instrumentos que estan en la lista y no son cosa tan chica, pero quiero primero ver los trucos, la aduana y demas cuestiones......

calma la baba ,.....

justo me preparo para esto ahora que en mi pais esta este problema de la aduana, pero nad es eterno y por eso me muevo tranquilo, ire probando y lo que no se pueda ahora se podra mañana .


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 31, 2012)

*COMPREN!!!!!!!! Compren compren compren compren!!!!!11*

A partir de mañana 1 de septiembre se va a aplicar un %15 de impuesto a las compras en el exterior con tarjeta de crédito/débito!! Lo escuché por la radio, la verdad es indignante, cada vez más trabas nos ponen.
Yo por mi parte voy a comprar varias cosas que tenía anotadas.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Ago 31, 2012)

En España nos suben el impuesto del valor añadido, del 18 al 21%, el proximo dia 1.
Me imagino que repercutirá en el cambio de divisa, ya que en Ebay se paga en Dólares americanos. Yo uso Ebay. com, que sale mas barato que el Ebay Classic que tenemos en España, y que casi todo lo electrónico nos viene del Reino Unido ... A precios del Reino Unido.

Saludos.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero no somos españoles



Mmmm ... Algo había notado, pues en Español se dice "Madagascar"


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 31, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> *COMPREN!!!!!!!! Compren compren compren compren!!!!!11*
> 
> A partir de mañana 1 de septiembre se va a aplicar un %15 de impuesto a las compras en el exterior con tarjeta de crédito/débito!! Lo escuché por la radio, la verdad es indignante, cada vez más trabas nos ponen.
> Yo por mi parte voy a comprar varias cosas que tenía anotadas.
> ...



Que no cunda el pánico!! (todavía )







Al parecer esa medida solo afecta a compras en el exterior (es decir estando afuera) y "todavía" no afectaría a las compras por internet.... supongo que será cuestión de tiempo hasta que saquen un service pack de la medida . 

http://www.ieco.clarin.com/economia/AFIP-recargara-compras-exterior-tarjeta_0_764923763.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> *COMPREN!!!!!!!! Compren compren compren compren!!!!!11*
> 
> A partir de mañana 1 de septiembre se va a aplicar un %15 de impuesto a las compras en el exterior con tarjeta de crédito/débito!! Lo escuché por la radio, la verdad es indignante, cada vez más trabas nos ponen.
> Yo por mi parte voy a comprar varias cosas que tenía anotadas.
> ...



te informaron muy mal ¡¡¡ mas bien te informaron de una forma parcial y maliciosa para hacer quedar mal al gobierno,(no se porque se esmeran si el gobierno solito se encarga de quedar mal,,,,)
la cosa es de de esta manera,
*no aumenta nada para ninguna compra con tarjeta de credito /debito ,desde argentina*
lo que si ''aumenta'' es cuando una persona usa la tarjeta estando físicamente en el exterior,
lease turista de clase media alta,
*15%, monto que luego podrá ser deducido por el contribuyente de sus respectivos pagos al fisco en concepto de impuestos a las ganancias o a los bienes personales.*
medida fiscal .
Tampoco se ha establecido aún ningún mecanismo para devolver el 15% retenido a quienes no tributen Ganancias ni Bienes Personales. *"Veremos esas excepciones, aunque me atrevo a decir que el 99,9% de los que viajan al exterior paga estos impuestos.* Pero en caso de que no tengan una figura fiscal *para deducir este pago se verá de manera puntual cómo se lo acreditamos."*
fuente http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1504120-...l-costo-de-compras-con-tarjeta-en-el-exterior
en una palabra es una medida recaudatoria para insentivar que los evasores fiscales declaren ''todo''  y no como estan acostumbrados ,a declarar menos ganancias y bienes personales (asi pagan menos jeje



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico!! (todavía )
> 
> http://chambon.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/el_chapulin_colorado_2950-600x8412.jpg
> 
> ...



para que me gaste explicando ¡¡ si lo dijiste mas fácil


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 1, 2012)

¡Ahora si!, señores que cunda el pánico.

Para el lunes sacan el service pack y quedan incluidas las compras por internet .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

y donde lo anunciaron?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 1, 2012)

Acá tenés la nota:

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1504359-...compras-con-tarjetas-de-debito-y-por-internet


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

como no duro nada los festejos ¡¡¡
recien lo publican oficialmente este lunes,veremos si no son rumores solamente



> Así se pudo confirmar de fuentes oficiales de la Afip, las cuales indicaron que el lunes que viene se publicará una “resolución adicional”.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2012)

lo de el 15 % no jode tanto, el tema es que llegue a casa sin tener que ir uno a la aduana, ese es el mayor tema.
la cosa es cuales son los trucos para que las compras entrren y lleguen a casa.
obvio que la idea No es comprar un TV 32 pulgadas, ni una notebook.
si cosillas chicas que aca no se encuentran, que pueden servir para estudio, mediciones, experimentar y desarrollos.

cuales son las cuestiones ??
suerte¿
peso ??
monto ??
volumen ??
el nombre de el comprador ???? (no es igual que la compra sea realizada a nombre de "convento de niñas exploradoras " que a nombre de " GTU o grupo terrorista unido ".


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> cuales son las cuestiones ??
> suerte¿
> peso ??
> monto ??
> ...



Sobre el peso, creo que el límite es 500g y sobre el monto (habrá que ver si el 15% entra dentro de ese límite):



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> El truco es tratar de no superar los u$d 25, ya que dentro de ese monto la aduana no puede pararte el pedido, pero si te pasas de ese momento ya es una lotería.
> 
> Si por ej. comprás algo de u$d 45 y te lo para la aduana, te puede pasar dos cosas:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 1, 2012)

Yo por las dudas anoche compré muchas cosas, así que se supone que no entra en eso.

Esperemos que no duren mucho las medidas contra la compra de divisas, porque no solo nos afecta a nosotros para comprar cosas baratas en ebay, afecta a toda la industria nacional, y por consiguiente a toda la nación.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

siempre estamos a tiempo de alguna revolución, a preparar las cacerolas ¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:  
El truco es tratar de no superar los u$d 25, ya que dentro de ese monto la aduana *no puede *pararte el pedido, pero si te pasas de ese momento ya es una lotería.

Si por ej. comprás algo de u$d 45 y te lo para la aduana, te puede pasar dos cosas:

- Tengas que pagar el equivalente de lo que te saldría acá (según la aduana) menos u$d 25 y de eso el 50%.
- Simplemente pagás el 50% de exceso, osea u$d 45-u$d 25=u$d20 y de eso el 50% u$d10

En cualquier caso, una vez que te paran algo en la aduana y esto supera los u$d25, durante 1 año no tenés más esos u$d 25 a tu favor.

Esto es así en Argentina.

************************************************************************

NO PUEDE  asi , imperativamente ??? 
por que entonces pido un saltelite pero EN PARTES  y digamos que lso jorobo ???


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> NO PUEDE  asi , imperativamente ???
> por que entonces pido un saltelite pero EN PARTES  y digamos que lso jorobo ???



En "teoría" todos tenemos derecho a traer cualquier cosa de afuera hasta un monto de u$d 25, esto creo que lo podés encontrar en la página de la Aduana.

El problema radica en que la Aduana también tiene derecho a fijar el precio que cree que tiene el producto que traes, por lo tanto, ojo al piojo.

Mi criterio se basa en pensar en que cosas puede creer el flaco de la Aduana en que valga la pena el "mangueo", por cosas chicas el tipo ni se molesta, pero por ej. hay muchos que ya se van por la tangente y se piden tablets, ahí si dependes mucho del humor del flaco de la Aduana y que tan ajustado llega a fin de mes  .

Hasta ahora por suerte no me pararon nada, pero yo pido componentes y cosas de ese estilo. Por ej. la cámara que publicó Andrés, casi de seguro pasa.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2012)

partiendo de este aviso :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-11255...2094186427498668782&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&

intuyo que hay trampa, por que esa maquina no puede costar eso , y como uno sabe que entodas partes se cuecen habas, pues que si saben como son las trampas por ebay , me explican ?????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

sera por cantidad o de remate?o robado ?
o una estafa ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> partiendo de este aviso :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-11255...2094186427498668782&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&
> 
> intuyo que hay trampa, por que esa maquina no puede costar eso , y como uno sabe que entodas partes se cuecen habas, pues que si saben como son las trampas por ebay , me explican ?????


No se trata de ninguna trampa, es una subasta, obviamente no es el precio del equipo, pero se vende al que de más


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2012)

haaa.subasta , esa se me habia escapado .

gracias


----------



## kilermenjose (Oct 20, 2012)

Gente. A los que viven en venezuela. Ajuro tienes que enviar los articulos a tu courier en USA? Por que pienso comprar estos y otras cosas de este mismo vendedor. Pero el vendedor esta en china. Yo le escribi un correo preguntando por el envio y me respondio que si, que el envio es gratis hasta mi pais.. Que tan confiable es eso del envio gratis hasta Venezuela? 

Alguien ya a comprado por Dealextreme.com ?

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2012)

alguien me puede confirmar unas cosas:

1 -- sigue abierto el asunto hoy aca en Argentina ?? por que escucho que cada dia hay mas trabas.

2 -- voy a ver si me inscribo este fin de que ya tengo la tarjeta....... algun consejo acerca de el envio ?? el tema es que si NO estoy quisiera que No retorne a aduana, que me mata eso , no puedo ir.
hay correos que lo guarden en una sucursal cercana a mi domicilio ??


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 23, 2012)

Si alguien compró en China y recibió los elementos solicitados, ahora con las nuevas reglas cambiarias en Argentina, me agradaría que relate su experiencia.
¿Como la recibió? ¿Tuvo que pagar? ¿La recibió por el correo en su casa?
Compañeros foristas, espero relaten su experiencia. Yo por lo menos, estoy esperando un pedido hace cuatro meses.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 23, 2012)

kilermenjose dijo:


> Gente. A los que viven en venezuela. Ajuro tienes que enviar los articulos a tu courier en USA? Por que pienso comprar estos y otras cosas de este mismo vendedor. Pero el vendedor esta en china. Yo le escribi un correo preguntando por el envio y me respondio que si, que el envio es gratis hasta mi pais.. Que tan confiable es eso del envio gratis hasta Venezuela?


Paisano, aunque no es a juro enviarlo a un Courier, es preferible ya que la mercancía viene asegurada, mejor tratar todo con empresas que se encargan de manejar la paquetería, así si algo sale mal, tendrás a quien culpar  Con respecto a traer cosas de china de vendedores en eBay, fíjate bien en la puntuación del vendedor y de tener una buena calificación, pregúntale si este te enviará el tracking del envió, si no, rechazado


----------



## tiago (Oct 24, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Si alguien compró en China y recibió los elementos solicitados, ahora con las nuevas reglas cambiarias en Argentina, me agradaría que relate su experiencia.
> ¿Como la recibió? ¿Tuvo que pagar? ¿La recibió por el correo en su casa?
> Compañeros foristas, espero relaten su experiencia. Yo por lo menos, estoy esperando un pedido hace cuatro meses.
> Saludos a todos.



Pídele responsabilidades al vendedor. 4 meses es tremendamente excesivo. A España tardan máximo, unos 20 dias laborables.
Si pagaste por PayPal, tienes protección, pero no te quedes parado.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 24, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Pídele responsabilidades al vendedor. 4 meses es tremendamente excesivo. A España tardan máximo, unos 20 dias laborables.
> Si pagaste por PayPal, tienes protección, pero no te quedes parado.
> 
> Saludos.


Ese es el porque sugiero usar empresas courier para traer cosas, de este lado del charco las aduanas suelen poner demasiados peros para no dejar entrar las cosas (quedarse con ellas) conozco muchas personas que trabajan en aduanas que pueden conseguirte lo que sea, simplemente desaparecen los paquetes  En cambio traer con una empresa, si los de la aduana les parece buena idea desaparecer el paquete, la empresa te responde y te repone el costo del producto que pediste...

En cuanto a los paquetes de china para america latina, regularmente es "normal" que tarde eso o más, pero no está demás pedirle cuentas al vendedor...


----------



## kilermenjose (Oct 26, 2012)

Paisano y que empresa de courier usas tu para traer cosas de China? Si, el vendedor tiene buena reputacion.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 27, 2012)

Uso Mail Boxes & Etc. para traer cosas livianas, aunque hicieron un cambio de precios, según ellos "para mejor", pero ya veremos en enero, según tendrán un págo minimo de Bs 80,00. DHL para traer cosas que superen el kilo, creo que rondan los Bs 125,00 el kilo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2012)

¿La empresa se llama Mail Boxes Inc. Carlos?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 29, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿La empresa se llama Mail Boxes Inc. Carlos?


Se llama Mail Boxes Etc. Aunque en algunos paises se llama eBox Logistics...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 30, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Se llama Mail Boxes Etc. Aunque en algunos paises se llama eBox Logistics...



Voy a verificar... A ver si ellos pueden traerme algunas cosas nada comunes...


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 30, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Voy a verificar... A ver si ellos pueden traerme algunas cosas nada comunes...


Lento... http://www.mx.mbelatam.com/

y aqui ubicas las oficinas más cercanas en tu comunidad  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=730676#post730676


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 30, 2012)

Si, ese es el logo que he visto. Confundí el "Inc" por el "ETC"

Perfecto, a cotizar... ^^


----------



## tiago (Nov 5, 2012)

¿Alguien ha comprado en Ebay a algún vendedor de componentes de confianza?
Tengo que comprar 6 piezas del MJ15022 y temo que me manden 2N3055 remarcados ó algo peor.
En mi ciudad valen 6'30 Euros la unidad y en Ebay son mas baratos.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 5, 2012)

Algunos de los vendedores más famosos en eBay son Jameco, PartsPipe y LittleDiode. Cuando busco semiconductores, procuro buscar en sus espacios en eBay...


----------



## chinouv (Nov 9, 2012)

hola si no es mucha molestia  me gustaría que el compañero Andres cuenca  o algun paisano colombiano me brindara algunos consejos y recomendaciones para comprar por ebay 

me surgen algunas dudas, como cual seria la cantidad  de productos y costo maximo para evitar problemas aduaneros 

!saludos¡


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 9, 2012)

chinouv dijo:


> hola si no es mucha molestia  me gustaría que el compañero Andres cuenca  o algun paisano colombiano me brindara algunos consejos y recomendaciones para comprar por ebay
> 
> me surgen algunas dudas, como cual seria la cantidad  de productos y costo maximo para evitar problemas aduaneros
> 
> !saludos¡





Andres Cuenca dijo:


> En Colombia tenemos un muy buen incentivo al usar la red postal oficial (4-72) en envíos desde EE.UU.: los paquetes que pesen menos de 2000 gramos y sean declarados en menos de USD $2000 están exentos de impuestos. Solo se paga el costo del envío y el seguro (si se declara por mas de USD $100).
> 
> En Ebay no he hecho ninguna compra ya que todo lo que me interesa lo venden en Asia, y conozco casos de cobros excesivos por "manejo aduanero", fuera de los impuestos propios articulo. Prefiero quedarme con las ganas.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Que quieres comprar?

Les cuento que ahora estoy probando en alsotao (http://www.alsotao.com/), que es un intermediario de Taobao, el "Ebay Chino". Tiene buenos productos a un muy buen precio, y aunque hay muchas imitaciones, la calidad es destacable.


----------



## chinouv (Nov 9, 2012)

el dia de ayer pedi un paquete de 100 leds blancos de 5mm por $3 
dependiendo de com resulten las cosas me gustaria traer 5 paquetes de mil y comprar compoentes varios transistores de potencia  integrados etc


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 9, 2012)

Si te revisan el paquete en la aduana tienen la ley a favor para cobrarte impuestos, ya que solo se puede ingresar exento de impuestos hasta seis unidades del mismo articulo. Claro, el impuesto seria sobre el valor del articulo, y como no traiga factura te lo pueden re-liquidar por cualquier valor.

Hace tres años compré un quemador de DVD que me salio en descuento por 45 dolares, pues lo paró la DIAN, y lo reliquido por 120 dolares. Y sobre ese valor tocó pagar impuestos. Me salio mas caro que haberlo comprado en el País.


----------



## chinouv (Nov 9, 2012)

vale muchas gracias lo tendré muy encenta al momento de comprar


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 9, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Si te revisan el paquete en la aduana tienen la ley a favor para cobrarte impuestos, ya que solo se puede ingresar exento de impuestos hasta seis unidades del mismo articulo. Claro, el impuesto seria sobre el valor del articulo, y como no traiga factura te lo pueden re-liquidar por cualquier valor.


 Aquí pasa algo similar, pero en mi caso no se porque razón, motivo o circunstancia pedi un paquete de 500 capacitores pasivos, vinieron muy bien embalados y por ser UN SOLO PAQUETE, no me cobraron impuestos ¿Sería suerte?


----------



## chinouv (Nov 9, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Si te revisan el paquete en la aduana tienen la ley a favor para cobrarte impuestos, ya que solo se puede ingresar exento de impuestos hasta seis unidades del mismo articulo. Claro, el impuesto seria sobre el valor del articulo, y como no traiga factura te lo pueden re-liquidar por cualquier valor.
> 
> 
> cuando te refieres a hasta 6 unidades te refieres a 6 paquetes de 1000 leds (en mi caso) o a 6 leds


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 9, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aquí pasa algo similar, pero en mi caso no se porque razón, motivo o circunstancia pedi un paquete de 500 capacitores pasivos, vinieron muy bien embalados y por ser UN SOLO PAQUETE, no me cobraron impuestos ¿Sería suerte?



Hazlo otra vez y creo que tienes al partido rojo a tu favor. 



chinouv dijo:


> cuando te refieres a hasta 6 unidades te refieres a 6 paquetes de 1000 leds (en mi caso) o a 6 leds



Solo 6 leds, más unidades se consideran que son para uso comercial, y ahí viene la tabla.


----------



## chinouv (Nov 9, 2012)

mi paquete se quedara en aduanas


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 16, 2012)

Bueno, les comento más o menos cómo es el tema en Argentina hoy en día.
Yo vengo comprando desde hace varios meses ya por dealextreme y ebay, más que nada este último.
Hasta ahora no he tenido problemas con pagar por paypal, hice pagos hasta ayer sin dramas. Creo que tampoco me aplican el %15 de impuesto pero eso no lo verifiqué del todo.

Con el tema de la aduana, es igual que siempre, pueden parar los paquetes como pueden no pararlos. Eso sí, no pidan mucho de lo mismo, porque el otro día tuve que ir a retirar 10 lcd alfanumericos, que si bien costaban $2.32, casi no me los dejan pasar porque me dijeron que no se podian traer cosas para comerciar (safé porque le dije que si traía para vender hubiera traido 50 en vez de 10, además el tipo no sabía ni que eran).
Otra cosa que hice, fue imprimirme los avisos de ebay y los mails de paypal para que vea el costo real de los artículos, y pagué los impuestos correspondientes, no me quejo para nada. Ese día me volví con 10 lcd y un encoder absoluto de 1000 pulsos por vuelta gigante que pesaba casi medio kg. Todo por un total de unos 75 dolares y pagué poco más de 100 pesos de impuestos.

Algo que tengo que aclarar, es que los paquetes los pedí el 31 de agosto (unos 6 o 7 paquetes creo, de distintos lados), y me fueron llegando a partir de los 45 días. Por ejemplo, el martes me llegaron dos avisos de la aduana, de dos paquetes pedidos el 31 de agosto. Osea que está BASTANTE atrasado el correo, yo les recomendaría no comprar nada hasta no pasar navidad. Yo tenía pensado comprar varias cosas pero voy a esperar a enero. Y todavía falta un paquete que o se perdió o aún no llegó.
*Importante:* Si quieren reclamar a ebay o a paypal, tienen unos 40 días a partir del día de la compra. Eso es importante si quieren reclamar y saben que va a tardar mucho, tenganlo en cuenta.
Por otro lado, a mi los paquetes que no me llegaron, todos los vendedores me ofrecieron un reembolso o reenviarmelos, pero decidí no aceptar, ya que sé que no es culpa de ellos y no tienen por que pagarlo. Sé que o se los robaron en el correo o están retrasados.
Al unico que le acepté un reembolso (más bien se lo reclamé), fue al de los lcd, que me mandó 9 en vez de 10 (me dijo que alguien debe haberse equivocado en el depósito).
Además, si ven que a Argentina no llegan los paquetes, automáticamente lo sacan de la lista de paises adonde envían, y eso lo ví en uno de mis vendedores y lo leí en muchos lados.




kilermenjose dijo:


> Gente. A los que viven en venezuela. Ajuro tienes que enviar los articulos a tu courier en USA? Por que pienso comprar estos y otras cosas de este mismo vendedor. Pero el vendedor esta en china. Yo le escribi un correo preguntando por el envio y me respondio que si, que el envio es gratis hasta mi pais.. Que tan confiable es eso del envio gratis hasta Venezuela?
> 
> Alguien ya a comprado por Dealextreme.com ?
> 
> Saludos!



Fijate el vendedor polida2008, ya le compré varias cosas, entre ellas 10 atmega328pu muy baratos. Me los envío en tubos de a 3 y en un sobre alcolchado. Los terminé pagando 2.79 cada uno con envío incluído. También checá sus otros artículos, le compré 100 2n2222 por menos de $2, y me mandó 103 inclusive 
Te lo recomiendo porque fue super amable en todos los mensajes que nos envíamos, y despachó todo muy rápido, además de que era el más económico.
Acá esta el link http://myworld.ebay.com/polida2008/


Bueno, en resumen, escribí un montón, pero lo importante es que sí, se puede comprar perfectamente, pero esperen a enero! Y pidan SIEMPRE con tracking internacional, sino, si se pierde el paquete, pierden el derecho a reclamo.


Saludos!

EDIT: Sí, compré varias veces en dealextreme, pero te recomiendo que compres en ebay si no hay mucha diferencia de precio, a no ser que quieras comprar 20 chucherías juntas y que te las envíen en el mismo paquete. La razón es que en ebay son mucho más serios y rápidos. A mi en dealextreme me han tenido 40 días para hacer un despacho por falta de stock, sin avisarme antes de pagar. Y cuando tienen stock, tardan varios días en despachar también a veces.


----------



## Flanker (Ene 8, 2013)

Hola, estuve leyendo los temas acerca de las compras en Ebay y hubo cosas que no me quedaron muy claras 

Por ejemplo, yo compro esto http://www.ebay.com/itm/30pcs-5mm-Red-Led-Light-5000mcd-super-bright-Led-Lamp-/170813893878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c54d2cf6 dice que es "free shipping" eso significa que me lo traen gratis pero a donde? Hasta el puerto, la aduana o hasta mi casa? Tambien lei sobre las empresas courier, es obligatorio contratasr esas empresas para recibir los paquetes? 

Otra cosa, arriba recomiendan que al comprar pida tracking internacional (eso es para saber por donde esta el "paquete", no?) Como es el dialogo con el vendedor en chino, en ingles o en español?

Hago tantas preguntas porque desconfio bastante de las compras por Internet 

Gracias!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 8, 2013)

Flanker dijo:


> Por ejemplo, yo compro esto http://www.ebay.com/itm/30pcs-5mm-R...878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c54d2cf6 dice que es "free shipping" eso significa que me lo traen gratis pero a donde? Hasta el puerto, la aduana o hasta mi casa?


Es gratis hasta la oficina postal de USA que recibe tu producto, en este caso sería la empresa courier.



Flanker dijo:


> Tambien lei sobre las empresas courier, es obligatorio contratasr esas empresas para recibir los paquetes?


No es obligatorio, pero si es preferible, ya que muchos vendedores no envian nada fuera de los Estados Unidos.



Flanker dijo:


> Otra cosa, arriba recomiendan que al comprar pida tracking internacional (eso es para saber por donde esta el "paquete", no?) Como es el dialogo con el vendedor en chino, en ingles o en español?


Si usas una empresa courier, es imposible que tengas un tracking internacional, usas el mismo tracking local como referencia en la empresa courier de tu preferencia.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 8, 2013)

Ratmayor, conoces de alguna restricción aduanera para el ingreso a USA desde Asia?, No quisiera un inesperado cobro de impuestos que paren la entrega al courier en Miami.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 8, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Ratmayor, conoces de alguna restricción aduanera para el ingreso a USA desde Asia?, No quisiera un inesperado cobro de impuestos que paren la entrega al courier en Miami.


 Que yo sepa no, incluso, mucho de los vendedores de eBay son de Hong Kong, China y Japon. Es más son los unicos que hacen envios internacionales a cualquier parte del mundo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2013)

Arme una sección en el listado de proveedores para tiendas *OnLine* donde cargué todo lo que encontré.

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedo...rior_con_servicio_freeshiping_envio_sin_cargo

Contribuciones *! Bienvenidas ¡*


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Contribuciones *! Bienvenidas ¡*


 

Fogonazo este alamcén esta ubicado en Estados unidos, tiene muyyyyyy buen surtido de reemplazos NTE y cositas varias para los fans de audio, video y computadores 

http://www.frys.com/

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Fogonazo este alamcén esta ubicado en Estados unidos, tiene muyyyyyy buen surtido de reemplazos NTE y cositas varias para los fans de audio, video y computadores
> 
> http://www.frys.com/
> 
> Saludos



*! Agregado a la Wiki ¡*


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 22, 2013)

Me llegaron los 200 leds blancos que había pedido.. en agosto!! A eso le llamo un retraso. Aunque me lo esperaba, porque venian por correo simple sin tracking. Ya los daba por perdidos.



Flanker dijo:


> Hola, estuve leyendo los temas acerca de las compras en Ebay y hubo cosas que no me quedaron muy claras
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo compro esto http://www.ebay.com/itm/30pcs-5mm-Red-Led-Light-5000mcd-super-bright-Led-Lamp-/170813893878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c54d2cf6 dice que es "free shipping" eso significa que me lo traen gratis pero a donde? Hasta el puerto, la aduana o hasta mi casa? Tambien lei sobre las empresas courier, es obligatorio contratasr esas empresas para recibir los paquetes?
> 
> ...



Si le das click donde dice "shipping and payments" te aparece el costo hasta el país que quieras, en este caso, es gratuito a todo el mundo.
Yo en esos casos lo pido directamente hasta mi casa, nunca usé un courrier dado que son caros, y en Argentina, si o si pagas aduana si el paquete entra por courrier.
El envío es hasta donde vos quieras, puede ser tu casa o el depósito del courrier.
Si la publicación de ebay está en inglés, habla en inglés. (Una vez ví a uno que ponía "se habla español", pero igual le hablé en inglés por las dudas ). No importa que sean de china o de mongolia, si publicaron en inglés, hablan inglés (a veces bastante mal, pero se entiende).



PD: Según mi experiencia personal, a la mayoría de los vendedores que no hacían envíos fuera de USA o UK, les pregunté si podrían enviarme el paquete a Argentina, haciéndome yo cargo de los gastos de envío, y me dijeron que no había ningún problema. Así que no se desanimen si algo que vieron no lo envían a su país, pregunten al vendedor que no cuesta nada. Y los envíos suelen ser baratos.


----------



## Flanker (Ene 25, 2013)

Gracias Tomasito! Ya tengo las cosas mas claras  
Que bueno que te llegaron los led despues de tantos meses! Es normal semejante demora?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 25, 2013)

Flanker dijo:


> Es normal semejante demora?


Solo si eres tacaño y le pides a los que te envien el pedido directo a tu casa, por eso es preferible tener a un courier que se encargue de eso


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 24, 2013)

En realidad no fue por eso, sino que no me dí cuenta, y pedí que me los manden por correo *normal*, cuando lo que hay que hacer es pedir que usen *certificado* con traking internacional, que es mucho más rápido y seguro, y no es mucho más caro.
Nunca pedí con courier ni creo que lo haga a no ser que no tenga alternativa, porque por lo menos acá, son carísimos (no se justifica para una compra de menos de 100 dolares, ya que te sale lo mismo el envío), y además si entra por couirier, SIEMPRE lo para la aduana.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 24, 2013)

Bueno, ya eso depende de cada país... Aquí es más conveniente usar Courier, si lo pides directo, aparte de caro hay altas posibilidades de que se pierda...


----------



## criakuervos (Feb 28, 2013)

hola a todos, siguiendo las sugerencias de fogonazo, publíco mi pregunta aquí ya que leí varios foros de esta pagina pero no encuentra nada parecido con lo sucedido: quiero compartir una *experiencia espeluznante* con respecto a la *aduana*: hace un mes compre en una casa de estados unidos, unos componentes electrónicos para reparar un conbinado a valvulas del año del jopo que era de mi padre, el valor era de 60 dolares y no superaba los 300 gramos. la casa cumplio con lo prometido e hiso el envio correctamente ya que lo seguí durante 8 días y demoró muy poco en llegar a argentina, paso aduana a buenos aires y llego a *aduana rosario*, Vale aclarar que el envio fue realizado por USPS Expres , después de 3 dias de ver que no se movía llame al correo argentino para que me digan que pasa, no me importaba que quedara retenido ni me importaba pagar el 50 mas el 15 o lo que se les cante , la cuestion es que del correo me dijeron que estaba en aduana siendo procesado , que espere tranquilo que *me llegaría o me avisarían *para retirarlo, luego de 2 días entré al seguimiento y veo con mucha tristeza que *aduana me revotó directo el paquete a estados unidos*, asi nomas, sin aviso, sin preguntas, sin nada de nada, la casa en ee uu me devolvió la plata, pero lo que mas me importaba era reparar el artefacto antiguo de mi viejo... de mas esta aclarar que no compre por estar mas barato  en eeuu, sino  porque en *argentina no existen esos componentes-*. alguen de este foro me puede sugerir cual puede haber sido el motivo por el que la aduana me revoto el paquete? pregunté en mil lados y nadie tiene una respuesta.. el que me diga que pasaron los dias y lo mandaron de vuelta porque no lo fui a buscar, no se gaste porque lo rebotaron a los 4 dias y a mi no me avisaron nada, tampoco tenia problemas de direcciones..ok si alguen tiene alguna idea de lo que pasó le agradezco infinitamente,, ahora ya no se que hacer, si seguir comprando o no... m*iedoooo* muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 5, 2013)

¿Alguien sabe como es la cosa en México? lo más caro que he pedido es un Arduino UNO R3 chino que compré en Dealextreme.com, me costó $15.30 creo y me lo enviaron por correo certificado, me dieron el código de rastreo y tuve que firmar le la boleta al cartero cuando me lo vino a dejar.
Tambien quería mencionarles que uso una tarjeta prepago virtual VISA de Entropay con la que tambien verifiqué el Paypal, como mi tarjeta de débito es VISA Electron no es compatible y luego se me bloqueo la cuenta pidiéndome a fuerzas la de crédito para desbloquearla, entonces adquirí esta virtual y funcionó, lo bueno es que ellos si admiten mi tarjeta bancaria así que puedo cargarla en linea y luego con eso pagar lo de Paypal en lugar de ir al banco a realizar la transferencia y esperar 3 días a que se complete.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola gente, paso a preguntar
¿Cómo es con los productos que no dicen "Free Shipping", que solo tienen indicado "Free P&H"? 
A continuación les dejo links de ejemplo para que me indiquen diferencias:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200-pcs-100-each-2N3904-NPN-and-2N3906-PNP-Transistor-/260551792231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caa18d667
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-x-2N3904-NPN-General-Propose-Transistor-/250858930013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a685b7f5d

En resumen es como comprar por ML? Bueno nunca compré nada por acá tampoco  pero sí puedo ver la reputación sin estar registrado.

Solo quiero comprar componentes electrónicos para terminar mis pedales para la guitarra, ya que hay cosas que no consigo en la zona, o gasto más en envío o micro si lo hago en Bs.As.

 Cómo es el tema, yo tengo una cuenta Paypal (nunca la usé) ¿le puedo depositar plata sin necesidad de hacerme una tarjeta de crédito?

¿Qué empresa courier me conviene o no es necesario?
¿Y los envíos si son a diferentes vendedores no tendría problemas por exceder los u$s25 no, o te envian toda la compra junta?

Espero su respuesta, gracias


----------



## tiago (Mar 10, 2013)

Yo, por mi parte, te puedo decir que el envío es gratuito, y además, es por envio "Standar Int'l", que tarda menos en llegar que el "Economic Int'l". 

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 10, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> ¿Qué empresa courier me conviene o no es necesario?


Los servicios de courier que recomiendo están al principio del post, además es preferible para traer cosas a sur america, hay menos problemas con la aduana y por lo general se tardan menos en llegar...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 10, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Los servicios de courier que recomiendo están al principio del post, además es preferible para traer cosas a sur america, hay menos problemas con la aduana y por lo general se tardan menos en llegar...


Si, me he leído las primeras 3 páginas antes de comentar 
Pasa que no entiendo todavia cómo es el tema (leí varios hilos distintos) y me marié con las distintas opiniones 

Si le compro a un mismo vendedor, por ejemplo *tayda2009*,
¿el paquete que me envíe no debe superar 1Kg, ni valer más de u$s25 el total de la compra, para evitar problemas con la aduana y pase de largo?

¿Respetando lo anterior, el courier no cobra nada, o sea me sale el envío por completo hasta mi casa gratis?

Recomiéndenme alguno que ya hayan elegido para el envío de EE.UU. hasta Argentina, es que son varios que hay y prefiero elegir uno confiable.

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 10, 2013)

Creo que el P&H significa "Envío y manipulación", por que he visto unos que agregan un cargo adicional por la manipulación pero lo especifican en la publicación.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 10, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Creo que el P&H significa "Envío y manipulación", por que he visto unos que agregan un cargo adicional por la manipulación pero lo especifican en la publicación.


 Busqué y encontré la respuesta, ahora la comparto por si a alguien más le surgiría la duda 

*Free P&H (means the item's postage and handling is free and the price you see is the price you pay)*
Significa gastos de envío del artículo y manipulación gratis; El precio que ves es el que pagas.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 10, 2013)

¿Puedo depositar dinero sin tener cuenta bancaria o tarjeta de crédito?

¿Y cómo es lo del courier? porque encontré 2 pero son pagos  ¿a eso lo paga el vendedor?
http://www.courierbox.com/  http://www.boxexpress.com/

Sé que son preguntas tontas, pero soy nuevo en este tema de comprar por la web.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 11, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Respecto a eso, compré en diciembre un disipador de calor, pero como lo pedi casi el 23, el vendedor no me lo envió sino hasta enero, en enero el vendedor muy apenado me dijo que lo disculpara, que por las fiestas, no pudo enviar el artículo y como disculpa, me envio el disipador y me devolvio el dinero.
> 
> Y el otro que me pasó un caso en el que la empresa de envios le informó al vendedor que el paquete se había perdido, cosa que me luego me comentó a mi. Para resolver el problema el vendedor me envio lo que pedí nuevamente, y a los días llegaron los 2 paquetes  le comenté al vendedor y me dijo que lo tomara como un regalo de disculpas


Quiero el contacto 
Ya que se porta como es debido vamos a aumentarle las ventas


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> Quiero el contacto
> Ya que se porta como es debido vamos a aumentarle las ventas


 Solo vende cosas de servidor y una vez cada 100 años


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 11, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Solo vende cosas de servidor y una vez cada 100 años


No te preocupes, con el tuto que publicaste, más simular que estoy comprando
y comparar vendedores, ya tengo una buena idea de cómo funciona 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/12pc-9-pin-3PDT-Guitar-Effects-Pedal-CASE-Stomp-Foot-Metal-Switch-True-Bypass-SB-/300785243558?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item46083295a6






Según lo que he leído y la experiencia de los demás compradores,
me quedo con las ganas, porque al valer más de u$s25 me lo van a retener 
así que voy a tener que comprar por menos unidades, y yo que pensaba comprar para tener stock
y ensamblar varios pedalitos 

 Felicitaciones por el tuto y tú solidaridad de ayudar a los nuevos en esto,
así como también los demás compañeros del foro


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 12, 2013)

Ya me revolví, creo que le entendí que en México según este pedacito:


> Tratándose de la importación de mercancías cuyo valor en aduana por destinatario o consignatario, sea igual o menor al equivalente en moneda nacional o extranjera a 300 dólares y se trate de mercancías que no estén sujetas a regulaciones y restricciones no arancelarias o de bienes de consumo personal usados o nuevos, que de acuerdo a su naturaleza y cantidad no puedan ser objeto de comercialización, las mercancías no estarán sujetas al pago del IGI, del IVA y DTA, ni será necesario la utilización de la Boleta aduanal o los servicios de agente o apoderado aduanal.



Me parece que tengo $300 de limite para traer cosas, los semiconductores (incluidos los integrados) aparecen como N/A en la tarifa así que supongo están exentos y deberían pasar sin problemas si no pido demasiados, pero las resistencias si figuran al 16% creo, bueno ya veré cuando vea lo de un paquete de resistencias y capacitores SMD que pedí. Lo que no me queda claro es a quien se le paga los impuestos, ¿a sepomex?


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 13, 2013)

Hoy el cartero me dejó el paquete de resistencias y capacitores SMD, yo esperaba que llegaran en dos semanas pero veo que pagar el envío aparte tiene sus ventajas (este no venia con envio gratis pero como costaba $1 igual era barato), el sello de aduana esta todo borroso pero se puede ver claro el "EXENTO" que tiene, lo demás no se lee. Aun necesito que se me aclaren algunas cosas pero esto ya me da un poco más de confianza en pedir componentes.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 13, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Hoy el cartero me dejó el paquete de resistencias y capacitores SMD, yo esperaba que llegaran en dos semanas pero veo que pagar el envío aparte tiene sus ventajas (este no venia con envio gratis pero como costaba $1 igual era barato), el sello de aduana esta todo borroso pero se puede ver claro el "EXENTO" que tiene, lo demás no se lee. Aun necesito que se me aclaren algunas cosas pero esto ya me da un poco más de confianza en pedir componentes.


Felicidades 

Yo lo estuve estudiando, y solo encontré una solución:
"Cuenta gratuita universal" en BBVA y ahí pedir una "Visa débito" recargable mediante la cuenta anterior (algo de $20 pesos tiempo atrás, ni idea cuanto es ahora, igual es menos que la de crédito y sin requisitos) en la que depositaremos como nos haga falta, luego el dinero de la tarjeta a paypal  ya lo saben.

 Para los que quieran la cuenta gratuita paso a explicarles:
_Todos los bancos y otras entidades financieras que posean en su red más de 10 cajeros automáticos están obligados a ofrecer esta nueva cuenta al público a partir del 18 de octubre de 2010. _

Por el tema de que con esto el banco no gana "nada" puede que le vuelteen, pero si insisten se la tienen que hacer porque es ley

BANCO COLUMBIA
BANCO COMAFI
BANCO CREDICOOP
BANCO DE CORRIENTES
BANCO DE FORMOSA
BANCO DE GALICIA Y BUENOS AIRES
BANCO DE LA CIUDAD DE BUENOS AIRES
BANCO DE LA NACION ARGENTINA
BANCO DE LA PAMPA
BANCO DE LA PROVINCIA DE BUENOS AIRES
BANCO DE LA PROVINCIA DE CORDOBA
BANCO DE SAN JUAN
BANCO DE SANTA CRUZ
BANCO DE SANTIAGO DEL ESTERO
BANCO DEL CHUBUT
BANCO DEL TUCUMAN
BANCO HIPOTECARIO
BANCO INDUSTRIAL
BANCO ITAU ARGENTINA
BANCO MACRO
BANCO MASVENTAS
BANCO MUNICIPAL DE ROSARIO
BANCO PATAGONIA
BANCO PIANO
BANCO PROVINCIA DE NEUQUEN
BANCO PROVINCIA DE TIERRA DEL FUEGO
BANCO REGIONAL DE CUYO
BANCO SANTANDER RIO
BANCO SUPERVIELLE
BBVA BANCO FRANCES
CITIBANK
HSBC BANK ARGENTINA
NUEVO BANCO DE ENTRE RIOS
NUEVO BANCO DE LA RIOJA
NUEVO BANCO DE SANTA FE
NUEVO BANCO DEL CHACO
STANDARD BANK ARGENTINA 

Esta cuenta será abierta con la sola presentación del documento de identidad

*--->* http://www.bcra.gov.ar/pdfs/texord/t-depaho.pdf *<---*​
Esto es en Argentina, en otros países no sé cómo será, si quieren contar estaría bueno para comparar.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 13, 2013)

Bonita legislación, en México BBVA Bancomer maneja la "Cuenta Express" que es la que tengo, solo pasas a ventanilla, la pides con tu identificación oficial y depositas $100 MXN para que te la den (solo cobran por los servicios que uses como la banca en linea y otros pero no tiene mínimos), solo que la tarjeta es VISA Electron y Paypal no la acepta así que para cargar hay que hacerlo por transferencia, por eso uso Entropay que me da una tarjeta VISA Virtual prepagada y como ellos si aceptan mi tarjeta no me da más problemas, aparte esa tarjeta virtual se maneja en dolares y me permite comprarlos cuando bajen para tenerla cargada, en México no se puede tener cuentas en dolares a menos que vivas a 20km de la frontera norte por lo que esto ayuda,


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 18, 2013)

Alex, según tengo entendido paypal, debido a regulaciones de la afip, no deja asociar las tarjetas de débito, si de crédito, aún las recargables. Para no andar pagando mantenimiento, conseguite algun pariente o amigo con una de crédito y sacá una recargable que NO tiene mantenimiento y sirve para paypal. A esa le carga plata el titular de la de crédito cuando quiere y cuanto quiere. Es como una de débito pero la toman como de crédito en 1 pago.

Yo voy a probar con la visa de débito mia pero no creo que me la tome.

Ah, si vale menos de 25 usd te lo pueden parar igual, nada más no te lo van a cobrar, te digo porque me paso de ir a la aduana y que no me cobren por esos 25 usd anuales.

Estoy muy contento porque hoy me llegaron 2 celdas peltier, directo a mi casa, que pedi el 27, de 230W jojojo. Voy a convertir un frigobar de compresor a peltier para 12v, me falta conseguir dos disipadores gigantes.
Ahora me faltan otro envío de ebay y de dealextreme que pedí el mismo día.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 27, 2013)

Para los que vivimos en Colombia y tienen cuenta con Bancolombia ya sea de ahorros o corriente, pueden solicitar a través de la sucursal virtual una tarjeta master card virtual recargable llamada e-prepago, acá les dejo un videito.






Yo la solicite y tengo cuenta de paypal verificada, hasta realicé mi primera compra en deal extreme (la de prueba )

Saludos

Algo que no comprendo es que por ejemplo en paypal hay vendedores que ofrecen free shipping igual que en deal extreme, entonces en teoría para comprarle a estos tipos no necesitariamos un curier en USA, ya que lo envían directamente a nuestra casa y gratis....Que opinan de esto?

acá dejo unas imágenes de lo que me refiero:


----------



## chinouv (Ago 27, 2013)

ya tengo algo de experiencia comprando en ebay y pasa lo siguiente:
yo compraba  todo free shipping y todos los paquetes llegaban
pero después de un tiempo me di cuenta de que todo lo que no tenia numero de seguimiento (enviado por correo certificado) no llega.
no se si es que los de 4-72 se roban las cosas o que

conclusión
preguntarle al vendedor si da numero de seguimiento
cambiar de pag, en mi caso aliexpress que para todo dan numero de seguimiento, envio gratis y a mas tardar 20dias en llegar

saludos


----------



## tiago (Ago 28, 2013)

Aquí llega todo, es muy extraño que falle un envío. En tal caso haces una reclamación y te reenvian el material o te reembolsan el dinero, siempre procuro comprar con envío gratuito. Hay quien envía certificado y quien no.
Hay quien da numero de seguimiento y quien no. Pero todo llega en 15 - 20 dias.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 28, 2013)

En mi caso de china solo se ha perdido uno de unas resistencias, de USA se perdieron los dos que pedí, al parecer el problema es como tratan el correo de USA los de correos de México y ni con el código de rastreo se ubican, de todas formas contacté al vendedor y me reenvió otro.


----------



## blackperry (Sep 5, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ahh.. a ver si entiendo :
> los datos de mi tarjeta y la compra que hago se los doy a paypal , No al vendedor .
> paypal gestiona la transaccion .
> es asi ??




Asi es compañero..  
solo recuerden que paypal es un sistema de pagos.. pero no el unico, puede haber algun "comprador" que requiera le mandes el dinero por otros sistemas de pago, stormpay, moneygram, o un simple money order,... por ejemplo a mi me cancelaron el paypal por malos negocios (nada ilegal pero si por hacer ventas con sistemas muy raros -que yo inventé jeje-- y para paypal no era etico y me dieron de baja)
Ademas no todo lo compren en ebay, traten de comprar en "tiendas online" establecidas como amazon.com (es un ejemplo) porque ebay solo es un mercado de vendedores algunos eticos y otros no (aunque tengan buenas calificaciones no es garantia)  
Es mejor hacer el esfuerzo por buscar contacto con las empresas o las distribuidoras de los productos que nos interesan, pues por logica la empresao minorista intenta mantener una reputacion ademas de que una empresa o minorista online  esta inscrita legalmente en los sistemas mercado de su pais y puede ser demandada, y por lo tanto trata de ser mas legal y esta obligada a dar garantias, mientras que los venderores de ebay son anomimos y no tienen ninguna sancion si cometen un robo..solo la cancelacion de su cuenta o el cobro si tienen fondos en su targeta (ebay es empresa pero no todos los que venden en ebay) lo se por experiencia, hace algunos años pedi una laptop, que nunca llego y el vendedor nunca repondio mis preguntas. y tenia buena reputacion: confused:


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 5, 2013)

blackperry como dices hay que tener cuidado, yo por ejemplo cuando puedo compro por DX, el Paypal es barato para algunas cosas, pero antes de pedir algo por ahí se que está el riesgo de que puede no llegar y por eso solo pido cosas que en caso de perdida no sea grave, por ejemplo el único paquete que perdí solo costó $2USD lo cual no es problema, el riesgo existe y lo acepto en lo que son artículos que no consigo aquí o el precio es 5 veces más alto (y no por el valor, sino por lo difícil de conseguirlo), los componentes electrónicos que puedo los manejo con Newark, solo que necesito más fondos por el sistema que usan para cobrarme y como mi tarjeta es prepagada es problemático.


----------



## tiago (Sep 6, 2013)

Pero, en el caso de Ebay, Paypal no os protege contra éste tipo de cosas ... ?
En caso de que el vendedor no se haga responsable de la perdida del material o del abono del mismo, Paypal te lo reembolsa y luego le envía unos "matones" al vendedor.
Por lo menos en mi caso es así.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Pero, en el caso de Ebay, Paypal no os protege contra éste tipo de cosas ... ?
> En caso de que el vendedor no se haga responsable de la perdida del material o del abono del mismo, Paypal te lo reembolsa y luego le envía unos "matones" al vendedor.
> Por lo menos en mi caso es así.
> 
> Saludos.


De hecho sí, PayPal tiene un buen sistema de protección al consumidor que se encarga de retornar hasta el último centavo si en un período de 30 días no te han enviado el producto... De haber sido estafado, no solo te devuelven hasta el último centavo, sino que suspenden al estafador


----------



## chinouv (Sep 6, 2013)

tanto paypal como ebay proporcionan 45 dias, solo que en paypal si te pasas de esa fecha pierdes la proteccion. en  ebay después de los 45 dias puedes abrir un caso para que te solucionen el problema.
 en mi caso después de los 45 dias  le escribo un mensaje al vendedor diciéndole que el paquete no llego y ellos en 2 días regresan el dinero


----------



## blackperry (Sep 8, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Pero, en el caso de Ebay, Paypal no os protege contra éste tipo de cosas ... ?
> En caso de que el vendedor no se haga responsable de la perdida del material o del abono del mismo, Paypal te lo reembolsa y luego le envía unos "matones" al vendedor.
> Por lo menos en mi caso es así.
> 
> Saludos.



bueno si son vendedores que radican en USA si les pueden mandar los "matones" jeje
pero ebay es internacional.. si el vendedor esta en India pues allá no tiene poder ebay  como para poder encontrar a un estafador de 50 dolares, tal ves si fuera más igual hasta mandan a la Interpol pero por 50- 100 dolares, que de joda el que compró diran los accionistas de ebay .. ese es el problema...  de hecho también he comprado fuera de ebay donde las políticas eran todavia  menos claras.. como en mercados chinos online, y suerte que me llegaron mis chinaderas... 





chinouv dijo:


> tanto paypal como ebay proporcionan 45 dias, solo que en paypal si te pasas de esa fecha pierdes la proteccion. en  ebay después de los 45 dias puedes abrir un caso para que te solucionen el problema.
> en mi caso después de los 45 dias  le escribo un mensaje al vendedor diciéndole que el paquete no llego y ellos en 2 días regresan el dinero



también depende de si era un "vendedor" que ese día no pudo mandar el paquete o quiso pasarse de listo... porque como lo dice la palabra "estafador" ya es alguien profecional y sabe como pasarse por el ____  esas políticas de paypal o ebay ...  pero no es por meterle miedo compañero, solo para que se ahorre un disgusto si llegara a pasarle  XD 
normalmente todo sale bien.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 14, 2013)

Ya me llegó mi primera compra 




Tardó aproximadamente 18 días en llegar, y no use buzón internacional, directamente de China a Colombia.

Saludos


----------



## chinouv (Sep 14, 2013)

si quieres mantener  mas informado puede ingresar el numero de seguimiento en la pag de 4 -72
y sabrás cuando llego a bogota . normalmente se demora 2 dias en llegar a su destino final

saludos

pd: ya  los paquetes de correo "normal"(sin numero de seguimiento )  4-72 les esta colocando un numero de seguimiento  para tener mas control. esperemos a ver si realmente mejoran el servicio


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2013)

alex2040r dijo:


> No te preocupes, con el tuto que publicaste, más simular que estoy comprando
> y comparar vendedores, ya tengo una buena idea de cómo funciona
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12pc-9-pin-3PDT-Guitar-Effects-Pedal-CASE-Stomp-Foot-Metal-Switch-True-Bypass-SB-/300785243558?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item46083295a6http://chauthanh.info/smilies/hixhix.gif
> ...



no es tan asi:
son pulsadores pedorros, el de la aduana no sabe.
si tenes el idioma fluido y lo conversas con el que te vende y te manda en al factura como que cuestan un dolar cada uno , pues listo, pasa como huevos de gallina.

muy distinto es si queres traer celulares nokia ultimo modeloo una camara de fotos  y el de la aduana ve que en la factura dice 10 dolares, tan bobos no son .


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 23, 2013)

Oscar no todos los vendedores de USA tienen opcion de envío a Colombia y cuando si ... sale supercarísimo; Cuando sea desde USA y no haya chance de envío(a un razonable precio) te recomiendo Flybox y como dice fernando los de la aduana no tienen ni la más mínima idea cuando de cosas electronicas se trata!!

Yo me traje esta belleza y lo reporte por US$20  y como NO era un MP3 ni un iphone o una cámara obviamente pasó!! (Lo chistoso es que en ebay yo pagué  $250 por el ampli).







Después compré unas cosas en mouser que me costaron casi US$300 para el mismo amplificador y yo los declaré en US$40, por que como fueron comprados por internet, no te envían factura (me la mandaron a mi e-mail) y nuevamente ellos no tienen ni la mas remota idea de  que se tratan de "joyas" electronicas.

Despues compre unos tubos para el mismo ampli (casi 400 dolares) y nuevamente ni se percataron (esto se declaró por US$50

Con amazón si hay que tener cuidado por que ellos si envían la factura.

Y no olvidar que si el proveedor que apaerce en Ebay y el envío lo hace desde china revisar sus calificaciones y puntuación, por que con estos señores hay que desconfirar MUCHISIMO.!!!


Saludos


----------



## blackperry (Sep 24, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> blackperry como dices hay que tener cuidado, yo por ejemplo cuando puedo compro por DX, el Paypal es barato para algunas cosas, pero antes de pedir algo por ahí se que está el riesgo de que puede no llegar y por eso solo pido cosas que en caso de perdida no sea grave, por ejemplo el único paquete que perdí solo costó $2USD lo cual no es problema, el riesgo existe y lo acepto en lo que son artículos que no consigo aquí o el precio es 5 veces más alto (y no por el valor, sino por lo difícil de conseguirlo), los componentes electrónicos que puedo los manejo con Newark, solo que necesito más fondos por el sistema que usan para cobrarme y como mi tarjeta es prepagada es problemático.



Así es. hay que pedir solo cosas que sean más difíciles de conseguir en nuestros respectivos países, o que en realidad salgan muy baratas . En mercadolibre he comprado cosas a usuarios con excelentes calificaciones y me han entregado gato por liebre, artículos usados cuando declaraban que eran nuevos, supongo que el problema es que mucha gente califica emocionada por el buen trato, las promociones y el  bajo precio y después revisan bien el producto pero ya es tarde para quejarse porque ya han calificado. Creo que por eso ciertos usuarios tanto en mercadolibre como en ebay tienen buena reputación aunque en realidad no son tan honestos.

Una vez compre 20 mp3 de china y si me cobraron impuesto aduanal, yo creo que por ser 20 piesas del mismo producto el de aduanas pensó que quería hacer negocio. lo cual era cierto y me salió caro. apenas y recuperé lo invertido.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 24, 2013)

blackperry ¿los impuestos como se pagan? he tenido esa duda.


----------



## NaneBL (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> blackperry ¿los impuestos como se pagan? he tenido esa duda.



A mi me los cobró la agencia de transporte que te lo lleva a casa


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 30, 2013)

NaneBL dijo:


> A mi me los cobró la agencia de transporte que te lo lleva a casa



Si pero tengo la duda de como es en México, andaba leyendo según que necesitaba contratar a un agente aduanal y que él se encargara de eso, pero claro, es tambien pagando sus honorarios.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 1, 2013)

Ya me llegó uno de los paquetes que compré por Aliexpress, tardó aproximadamente 20 dias en llegar.

Ya he probado con Ebay y Aliexpress y todo perfecto, en estos días me llegan tres paquetes mas de Aliexpress.





Hay un paquete que compré en Deal Extreme y es la hora y no me ha llegado, cometí el error de no pedir numero de seguimiento y ya ha pasado mes y medio y nada que llega, afortunadamente eran unas resistencias variables que me costaron 5 dolares, yo creo que se perdió en el camino.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 1, 2013)

Oscar

Mucho cuidado con Aliexpress, por algo paypal ya no se puede usar con ellos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 1, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Oscar
> 
> Mucho cuidado con Aliexpress, por algo paypal ya no se puede usar con ellos!!!




Muchas gracias por la sugerencia Luis Eduardo, al igual que en mercado libre antes de comprar observo la reputación del vendedor y las calificaciones y comentarios de quienes le han comprado.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 3, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Oscar
> 
> Mucho cuidado con Aliexpress, por algo paypal ya no se puede usar con ellos!!!



Hola Luis, estuve mirando lo de FlyBox de Deprisa y me parece muy cómodo los envíos, que tal te ha ido con ellos?

Alguno de los compañeros de Colombia ha usado FlyBox.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 11, 2013)

Oscar

FLYBOX yo lo uso todo el tiempo, todas mis cosas las traigo a Colombia por medio de ellos, lo bueno es que te consolidan los paquetes, es decir si compras de varios sitios tu esperas a que te llegue el último y decides cual despachar y cuáles, no. Caso contrario de 4-72 que paquete que le llega paquete que te envía a Colombia.

Esto es muy util para multiples envíos ya que se ahorra algo de dinero. Y la GRAN mayoría de vendedores en ebay aceptan este tipo de mediación, en las casi 40 compras que he hecho solo 1 vendedor rehusó venderme y me devolvió el dinero. Yo personalmente te recomiendo este buzon de correo en miami!


Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 14, 2013)

Hace unos dias hice una compra grande de un lote de celulares, en total el lote valia 130 dolares y lo negocie por ebay con el vendedor a traves de correos y me los dejo en 80 dolares mas 20 por el envio.

Paypal ya envio correo confirmando la aprobacion del pago hacia el vendedor y tambien informo al vendedor para que hiciera el envio, ojalá me lleguen sino me pondré muy triste, no por la plata sino porque tendre que hablar con Paypal para que le manden unos "matones" jeje.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Oct 14, 2013)

hola  alguien de argentina compro por ebay???? es seguro? necesito asesoramiento por favor....gracias


----------



## Psyke (Oct 14, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> hola  alguien de argentina compro por ebay???? es seguro? necesito asesoramiento por favor....gracias



Yo compre. Hay algunas cosas que no llegan, pero la mayoria si. Las compras mas caras que hice fueron de maximo 50 pesos argentinos, y generalmente cuando un envio no te llega, el vendedor te ofrece un "refund", que es devolverte la plata, o un reenvio del objeto. En general, es seguro comprar en eBay.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 25, 2013)

Ya me llego mi pedido, casi me vuelvo loco cuando lo vi pues pensé que no llegaría.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 29, 2013)

Les comento que sobre el paquete que daba por perdido de Deal Extreme ya me dieron solución, abrí un ticket y después de conversaciones con el asesor me propusieron devolverme el dinero, pero después de unas revisiones que hicieron internamente se dieron cuenta que el paquete lo devolvió la aduana y me lo reenviaron nuevamente y con traking number totalmente gratis, la verdad que me sorprendió...muy recomendable esta tienda.


----------



## sony (Jun 7, 2014)

electroconico dijo:


> Les comento que no es necesario la tarjeta de crédito , con que sea de débito(ahorros) y tenga mastercard o visa.Generalmente traen mastercard y esa la aceptan para casi cualquier pago.
> 
> Yo estoy en México , hice los pasos para activar mi tarjeta como lo describio el compañero.Viene el código en el estado de cuenta,se ingresan los digitos , los 2 dolares se reembolsan a la cuenta y queda listo.
> 
> ...


cuanto tardn en llegar los productos de china a mexico y lo isiste por envio gratis o registrdo





Nuyel dijo:


> Hoy el cartero me dejó el paquete de resistencias y capacitores SMD, yo esperaba que llegaran en dos semanas pero veo que pagar el envío aparte tiene sus ventajas (este no venia con envio gratis pero como costaba $1 igual era barato), el sello de aduana esta todo borroso pero se puede ver claro el "EXENTO" que tiene, lo demás no se lee. Aun necesito que se me aclaren algunas cosas pero esto ya me da un poco más de confianza en pedir componentes.


cuanto te tardo en llegar amigo


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 7, 2014)

sony dijo:


> cuanto te tardo en llegar amigo



Ese habrá tomado como 2 semanas, en DealExtreme me tardan como 2 semanas si uso el envio registrado, pero te lo dan gratis si compras más de 15USD, ya te lo va a dejar el cartero y que le firmes el acuse de recibido, o en su defecto como le hicieron a mi hermano menor, le dejaron una notificación para que fuera a la oficina a recogerlo, lo bueno de esos envíos es que con el código tienees una idea de por donde están, solo hay que tener cuidado con los de USA por que esos a pesar de traer el código de rastreo se pierden :cabezon: lo bueno es que me contacté con los vendedores y en dos semanas me llegaron  y de china intenten no pedir de diciembre a febrero si son impacientes, la suma de los dos años nuevos pueden causar retrasos enormes, lo ultimo que compré fue el CPU T7500 que trae ahora mi notebook, eso fue el 19 de diciembre y llegó hasta el 30 de enero, y a mi hermano menor le llegó lo suyo que pedimos el 1 de enero hasta el 14 de marzo, a pesar de que generalmente tardaba 2 semanas con ese envío, según el rastreo el 8 de marzo entró al país y desde el 15 de enero lo marcaba registrado en china, se tomó mucho tiempo pero al final llegó


----------



## sony (Jun 7, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Ese habrá tomado como 2 semanas, en DealExtreme me tardan como 2 semanas si uso el envio registrado, pero te lo dan gratis si compras más de 15USD, ya te lo va a dejar el cartero y que le firmes el acuse de recibido, o en su defecto como le hicieron a mi hermano menor, le dejaron una notificación para que fuera a la oficina a recogerlo, lo bueno de esos envíos es que con el código tienees una idea de por donde están, solo hay que tener cuidado con los de USA por que esos a pesar de traer el código de rastreo se pierden :cabezon: lo bueno es que me contacté con los vendedores y en dos semanas me llegaron  y de china intenten no pedir de diciembre a febrero si son impacientes, la suma de los dos años nuevos pueden causar retrasos enormes, lo ultimo que compré fue el CPU T7500 que trae ahora mi notebook, eso fue el 19 de diciembre y llegó hasta el 30 de enero, y a mi hermano menor le llegó lo suyo que pedimos el 1 de enero hasta el 14 de marzo, a pesar de que generalmente tardaba 2 semanas con ese envío, según el rastreo el 8 de marzo entró al país y desde el 15 de enero lo marcaba registrado en china, se tomó mucho tiempo pero al final llegó


grcias amigo ise un pedido en ebay con envio gratis y hoy 07 junio todavia no llega y estoy esperando otro con envio pagado y todvia no llega tampoco la verdad si tengo temor que no lleguen por que es la primera vez que pido auqe no son de mucho valor pero tu sabes uno siempre tiene la ilusuion que le llegen los paquetes mas que nada por que aveces aqui no los consigue uno o salen muy caros, ay compañeros que me comentan que tardan asta 40 dias de china  saludos .....


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 7, 2014)

En ebay algunos dicen claramente que pueden tomar hasta 60 días y hablamos de días hábiles que son 3 meses  después de eso es que te dicen que regresan tu dinero.


----------



## sony (Jun 7, 2014)

que tiendas en linea chinas recomiendas que sean buenas baratas y rapidas.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2014)

sony dijo:


> que tiendas en linea chinas recomiendas que sean buenas baratas y rapidas.....



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#china_con_servicio_freeshiping_envio_sin_cargo


----------



## sony (Jun 7, 2014)

gracias fogo voy a echar un vistaso


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 14, 2014)

Que tal compañeros, 
yo recien hice un pedido una paquete de 100 led's 1w , 80-110 Lm que cosataba solo 10 dolares, ahora me toca esperar y descubrir en cuanto tiempo llegan a mi pueblo


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 12, 2014)

El paquete llego a mi pueblo esta semana, solo demoro 3 semanas algo asi como 15 dias habiles, tardo 10 dias habiles en llegar a mexico, y correos de mexico tardo 5 dias en entregarmelo  

saludos.


----------



## micropepe (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola compañeros,

¿alguien sabe con que agencia trabaja flytexpress al llegar a España?

Hice un pedido desde Ebay a una tienda china, y en los datos del pedido pone que viene por esta agencia, pero no sé si al llegar a España lo reparte correos.

Un saludo!!!


----------



## tiago (Dic 3, 2014)

Seguramente te lo entregue correos. Pon el número de seguimiento en la página de correos a ver que dice.

Saludos.


----------



## micropepe (Dic 3, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Seguramente te lo entregue correos. Pon el número de seguimiento en la página de correos a ver que dice.
> 
> Saludos.




Pues dice que no tienen información de ese envio... y en la página de flytexpress como viene en chino no me aclaro 

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 3, 2014)

Espera un poco, correos no lo refleja hasta que no entre en el circuito postal Español.
Si aún no ha entrado por la aduana no creo que tengas noticias de él.
Yo para trakear uso ésta web

Saludos.


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 16, 2016)

Hola amigos, perdón por revivir el hilo pero necesito comprar y me gustaría que me asesoren,
ahora ya he conseguido la forma de cobrar dinero en dólares y quiero aprovechar,
que según parece la aduana argentina no está tan severa, si se trata de paquetitos.

¿Alguien ha comprado últimamente en eBay? ¿Algún vendedor de oriente para recomendar?

Yo conozco a: tayda2009 y polida2008, no sé si los conocen.

Lo que necesito es un vendedor que tenga bastante variedad, para comprar
un pequeño surtido y evitar varios envíos para que no me marquen en aduanas.

También me necesitaría que me indiquen cómo saber por tema precio si lo que ofertan
es de calidad, o son fallados ¿cómo distinguir hasta que precio es buena mercadería?
También están los otros vendedores que tienen buenos productos, pero a un precio de robo.

Saludos, buenas tardes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 16, 2016)

yo compre un Mini equipo de vídeo TV Dongle  . estoy esperando a ver si llega o se atasca en la aduana,
por lo que yo averigüe ,todo sigue como antes,

estoy esperando un paquete de  10cm x 8cm x 6cm y el peso de 0.090kg

cuando llegue les cuento si paso o no


----------

